
US military to send cyber soldiers to the battlefield - shahryc
https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-military-send-cyber-soldiers-battlefield-000640927.html
======
shahryc
how does the US compare to Russia and China in terms of cyber offense/defense?
thoughts?

